# Gov. Charlie Baker prepares to release first state budget



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Gov. Charlie Baker prepares to release first state budget
Massachusetts Gov. Charlie Baker has his work cut out for him as he prepares to unveil his first state budget proposal.

http://www.wcvb.com/news/gov-charlie-baker-prepares-to-release-first-state-budget/31552714


----------

